# New symptom- what do you think is going on?



## kaydee82 (Aug 16, 2014)

For many years, I had IBS with frequent loose BMs (not diarrhea) and incomplete elimination as the primary symptom. I've been following the SCD and FODMAP diets for awhile. I've gone from 3- 6 BMS in the morning to 1 or 2, but now they are very reluctant to get started in passing. I feel an urgency to go, but end up sitting for 20 minutes on the toilet without success. Finally, I give up because my legs fall asleep LOL! Then I go back in again because it feels so urgent, and repeat several times before I have success. It feels like the stool will be as hard as a rock, but when it finally comes out, it's mush! Any ideas what might be going on??? Damn IBS!


----------



## ludovic (Sep 18, 2014)

No idea. Sorry!


----------



## grumpytum (Sep 12, 2014)

I've had similar symptoms at times but no idea and all the doctors will say is it sounds like IBS. If I feel the urge I go sit on the toilet just in case but if nothing comes out after a couple of minutes I get off as found out the hard way that if I sit there too long and/or strain it gets stuck half way - not pleasant.


----------



## ludovic (Sep 18, 2014)

grumpytum said:


> I've had similar symptoms at times but no idea and all the doctors will say is it sounds like IBS. If I feel the urge I go sit on the toilet just in case but if nothing comes out after a couple of minutes I get off as found out the hard way that if I sit there too long and/or strain it gets stuck half way - not pleasant.


I know the feeling very well. When will the tissue paper ever come out white?


----------



## grumpytum (Sep 12, 2014)

ludovic said:


> I know the feeling very well. When will the tissue paper ever come out white?


lol, I know what you mean about the loo paper.

Going to the toilet with IBS is a bit like Forrest Gump's mom and her box of chocolates - you never know what you're going to get.


----------



## ludovic (Sep 18, 2014)

grumpytum said:


> lol, I know what you mean about the loo paper.
> 
> Going to the toilet with IBS is a bit like Forrest Gump's mom and her box of chocolates - you never know what you're going to get.


In my case, I just need to be far more rigorous which what I eat. My food diaries are full of stupid, stupid foods. If I could be a bit kinder to myself then I'd be ok.

But I'm getting there


----------



## Julie. (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello. I think I already experienced that symptom. I always associate that to the IBS, not to anything more specific...


----------

